# Permanent Service Pole



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

Have done temp services for new construction but now was asked to bid on a service and panel for a parking lot that will have electric car charging stations. This lot is in Chicago and was looking at a meter socket panel combination but can't seem to find code or reference as to the type of pole and panel support to use. Have been travelling around the city but have not seen an install like the type my customer wants. Was hoping to use something that wouldn't require bracing as the location space is limited.

Thanx


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

what about a 30' class 4 wood pole.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

In our work area , the utility (Duke) dictates what pole you can use. The minimun here is 25' class 5.


----------



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

Travelled around Chicago today and couldn't find an example of what we need to do. 30' pole seems a bit of an overkill and probably a deal breaker. Figure I should go to the inspector now. Just thought there might be a metal pole setup that might be used for this kind of install.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Get a copy of your power companies service specifications, you may even be able to download a PDF copy from their website.

They should have standards for free standing wood, metal and maybe even fiberglass customer service poles. If not contact their engineering department.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I buy the 30' poles for $270 each. I would doubt thats a deal breaker. 5' in the ground, leaves 25' in the air.


----------

